# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.2 >  ключ HASP 1C 8.2

## lancaster7679

Будет работать ключь HASP на 1С 8.2 от старой 1С 8.0?
на 8.1 работает, а на 8.2 будет?

где найти драйвера на ключ HASP ? а то диск с 1С 8.0 давно потерян

----------


## SergeyRakitin

В интернете ключей полно.

----------


## tvg258

8.2 работает с ключами от 8.1, если на 8.1 работает от 8.0 значит и далее будет работать. Только придется переустановить. Мне пришлось

----------


## SergeyRakitin

> где найти драйвера на ключ HASP ? а то диск с 1С 8.0 давно потерян


Драйвера идут с инсталяцией 1С 8.2

----------


## FreeFRog

> где найти драйвера на ключ HASP ?


http://www.aladdin-rd.ru/support/download/260/- самый что ни на есть официальный сайт драйверов

----------


## lancaster7679

> Драйвера идут с инсталяцией 1С 8.2



нет там драйвера и в инсталяции 8.1 нет !!! ключь не определяется в винде, не горит, не известное устройство.

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 55 секунд_



> http://www.aladdin-rd.ru/support/download/260/- самый что ни на есть официальный сайт драйверов


там что нужно для 1С:  HASP, Sentinel HASP, Hardlock И?

----------


## dima4ka_63

Попробуй тут посмотреть http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=73771&page=2
сообщение №11

----------


## FreeFRog

> нет там драйвера и в инсталяции 8.1 нет !!!


Не будьте столь категоричны :) В самом конце установки есть галочка: "Установить драйвер защиты" - Это оно и есть.
Если проворонили галочку: Пуск-Программы-1С предприятие 8.2-Дополнительно-Установка драйвера защиты




> там что нужно для 1С


HASP, просто HASP. 




> Попробуй тут посмотреть


Кажется по указанной ссылке взломщик, а у автора ключ есть

----------


## lancaster7679

> Не будьте столь категоричны :) В самом конце установки есть галочка: "Установить драйвер защиты" - Это оно и есть.
> Если проворонили галочку: Пуск-Программы-1С предприятие 8.2-Дополнительно-Установка драйвера защиты


Давайте разберемся до конца
HASP ключ-флешка не распознается WinXP, просит драйвер, флешка не светиться, тоже знак что не работает (на другом компе все работает)
"Установить драйвер защиты" не ставиться, выдает ошибку, как я понимаю что тоже не видит аппаратный ключ.
Делаю вывод что нужен еще драйвер помимо того что 1С устанавливает.

----------


## Хаос

> не ставиться, выдает ошибку


Скриншот ошибки сделайте. Скорее всего винда видит, что уже запущен какой то процесс установки оборудования и не дает запустить новый.

----------


## Татьяна Ухова

> где найти драйвера на ключ HASP ?


скиньте мне в личку ваш эл.адрес

отправлю вам драйвер на HASP 2,17

Сама недавно искала драйвер (нашла сама у себя на флешках ; )

----------


## nick0000

> Будет работать ключь HASP на 1С 8.2 от старой 1С 8.0?
> на 8.1 работает, а на 8.2 будет?
> 
> где найти драйвера на ключ HASP ? а то диск с 1С 8.0 давно потерян


Если чисто на хасп тогда лучше на офсайте алладина,там всегда можно найти свежачок.:)

----------


## FreeFRog

Да уже неоднократно предлагали драйвера :)
Самые разные. Если при установке драйвера возникает ошибка - как правильно заметил Хаос - скорее всего какой-то процесс/служба висит в памяти и не дает установить драйвер. Точно знаю, что помешать установке драйвера может служба HASP License Manager, а также запущенный сервер лицензий 1С

----------


## dima4ka_63

Зачем вы ищите ХАСП все? При установке платформы, уберите галочку с "установить драйвер ХАСП" и всё, потом универсальным патчем сделали что надо (занимает несколько секунд) и не паритесь, пользуетесь платформой! Потом следующая вышла, патч у вас уже есть, ничё нового не надо искать, пропатчили опять и пользуемся новой платформой! А тут по несколько недель ищут драйвер ХАСП:confused:

----------


## S_GRAY

> Зачем вы ищите ХАСП все? При установке платформы, уберите галочку с "установить драйвер ХАСП" и всё, потом универсальным патчем сделали что надо (занимает несколько секунд) и не паритесь, пользуетесь платформой! Потом следующая вышла, патч у вас уже есть, ничё нового не надо искать, пропатчили опять и пользуемся новой платформой! А тут по несколько недель ищут драйвер ХАСП:confused:


Согласен, метод работает, пока. Но определить взломаный backbas.dll для разработчиков из 1С проще простого и чисто теоретически возможна такая ситуация - при очередном обновлении получим отказ в обновлении (при гуманном подходе 1С), или разрушение баз данных (при варварском подходе). Удивительно, почему это не сделано до сих пор, либо руки не доходят, либо забили на это дело. Из чего можно сделать вывод, что программная эмуляция ключа - более качественный и профессиональный подход к делу. Кроме того Microsoft Update предложит заменить старые Aladdin-овские драйвера на SafeNetInc.HASPKey и SafeNetInc.USBkey, что и нужно сделать - все работает.

----------

